# chance of fully defrosting, safely



## njpellet (Aug 25, 2017)

Wanted to do a brisket tomorrow.  Stopped by butcher and they only had some frozen ones.  So I got it.  It's about a 6.5 pound flat.  What are my chances of getting this thawed overnight?  Could probably start it at 11 at the latest tomorrow morning for a late dinner.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 25, 2017)

If it is vacuum packed, throw it in a cooler, add water, then ice.  It will be thawed by the morning.  Water conducts heat 25 times faster than air, even cold water. 

If it is not vacuum packed, put it in a two gallon Ziplock, then the cooler, water, and some ice.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> If it is vacuum packed, throw it in a cooler, add water, then ice.  It will be thawed by the morning.  Water conducts heat 25 times faster than air, even cold water.
> 
> If it is not vacuum packed, put it in a two gallon Ziplock, then the cooler, water, and some ice.


This. Thumbs Up


----------



## njpellet (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks - exactly what I did, almost.  It was vacuum packed.  Soaked it in a cooler with cold water and ice for a couple of hours, until it started thawing last night.  Put it in the fridge for the rest.  It is good to go.


----------

